
A Photo Gallery of MeteorWrongs - apsec112
http://meteorites.wustl.edu/meteorwrongs/meteorwrongs.htm
======
themodelplumber
I like it. There's a huge contingent here on HN that learns best via
"wrongness demos" like these. In software they are often packaged as "anti-
patterns". You could describe meteors all day, to the sound of their yawns.
Now get into "what people _think_ is a meteor, but is actually something
else..." and you get their attention.

The only problem with this approach (it's really more like an information-
orientation) is that it can prematurely lead to pitchforks. Where some
scientists have the problem of being too open-minded, scientists who think
this way, on the other hand, are going to try to replicate your study out
behind the shed, just before you get to dinner. Then, the moment you start
talking about your research or heaven forbid, your meteorite
collection...wham! :-)

------
ggm
I had forgotten this wonderful site. It's the doctor Bronner's of meteorite
info.

